
Face-Reading AI Will Tell Police When Suspects Are Hiding Truth - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-29/face-reading-ai-will-tell-police-when-suspects-are-hiding-truth
======
plink
Another scheme to automate a pseudoscience technology and sell it to gullible
local government bureaus.

